# locomotive quality



## cathouse willy (Mar 5, 2017)

What does the collective wisdom here say about the quality of locmotive manufactures? Are there ones that everyone loves and those that all dislike?I have a mixed bag of locos from atlas arnold bachmann and lifelike. Most of them bought from ebay and luck has it they all run well.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

cathouse willy said:


> What does the collective wisdom here say about the quality of locmotive manufactures? Are there ones that everyone loves and those that all dislike?I have a mixed bag of locos from atlas arnold bachmann and lifelike. Most of them bought from ebay and luck has it they all run well.


I'd contribute, but my experience is from twenty years ago. I am quite interested in what people have to say about this, though.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Kato is the most commonly highly recommended brand that I've seen here. I have two DCC Kato PA-1 diesels, and they run beautifully. My Bachmann 2-6-0 steamer is DCC also and runs great. I have no experience with any brands other than Kato and Bachmann.

Most on here agree that Bachmann is way better today than they were even 10-15 years ago.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

I have 5 Bachmans and a Kato. All used purchases being on a poor man's budget. The Kato easily stands out as the best of the group.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Having been burned in the past I now check this site before buying any engine:

http://www.spookshow.net/locos.html


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Hard to go wrong with Kato*



cathouse willy said:


> What does the collective wisdom here say about the quality of locmotive manufactures? Are there ones that everyone loves and those that all dislike?I have a mixed bag of locos from atlas arnold bachmann and lifelike. Most of them bought from ebay and luck has it they all run well.


 cathouse willy;

My personal, all time, hands down, favorite is Kato. After decades in N-scale, I've yet to see a poor running Kato locomotive. The detail on their locos is great too.Their other products are also of excellent quality.
Kato is the Rolls Royce of N-scale. Every product excellent, and none of them cheap.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I consider Kato some where toward the bottom of the list. Some of my noisiest locos are Kato. The biggest problem I have with Kato locos is they still uses there 40 year old high speed slot car motor. Everyone else uses the new scale speed motor. Kato locos are also pretty plain not much extra detail. Atlas, Intermountain, FVM, Arnold, and BWL all have more details added then Kato. Kato also make very few models with even fewer road names.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My Kato Amtrak P-42 is my best, smoothest, and quietist loco.
Followed closely by an Atlas Dash 8 and a couple of Bachmann Spectrums.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Isn't it interesting that every time we research a product of any kind, there are reviewers who love the object, and those who hate it! It seems the same is true here. It ends up that we have to decide for ourselves if we want to try the item or not. But it usually is good to read the reviews and arm yourself with some knowledge before rushing out to buy something. At least our choice then becomes an informed choice...


----------

